# problem with Boss Smart Hitch 2



## Allsnow (Oct 27, 2003)

On my Boss V the smart hitch switch will not work in the upward position.The downward position works.Everything else electrical works fine.Has anyone had this happen? Any suggestions welcomed.
thanks


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

check the selenoid, had one go on me, would only go down because of the weight of the plow


----------



## Allsnow (Oct 27, 2003)

I have'nt checked the solenoid yet,but it sounds like the place to start.
thanks


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Are you talking about when you are hitching up to the truck?
 John..........


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

The switch is probably faulty. We have had numerous switches fail with the same symptoms as you mention.
Pat


----------



## Allsnow (Oct 27, 2003)

Garagekeeper
Yes it won't work when I try and put the plow on.The coupler tower will not move up and connect.
Thanks


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Winterworks _
> *The switch is probably faulty. We have had numerous switches fail with the same symptoms as you mention.
> Pat *


Also had that problem too, i have two extra switches on had, we usually go through a couple a year even putting di-electric grease on em.


----------



## bossplow (Dec 11, 2003)

A couple years ago the smart-hitch switch had silver/chrome colored terminals on the back side which were a problem. The brass terminal switch seems to work better--no problems since. Until switch problem was figured out we sometimes had luck pushing in on switch as you were pushing it up.

I hate to ask this but it happens often. Is the controller in the "FLOAT" position when your trying to smart-hitch?


----------



## Allsnow (Oct 27, 2003)

Bossplow
Yes the float is on when I try lifting it.I also found that if I push the tower while flicking the switch up and down I can get the tower up and on.
Thanks


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

BossPlow, where in the thumb are ya located? just curious


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

You need to pull the cover and check the connections on the switch.
You can also reverse the connections and see if it powers up.
Then you know for sure it's the switch.
 John..............


----------



## bossplow (Dec 11, 2003)

Kent Lawn Care--I'm located in Sandusky,

Just something that comes to mind, if it helps when you push the tower toward the truck, I wonder if it may be searching for a better ground. You may be getting a better ground thru the mounting bracket when you push the tower towards the truck. Just a thought.


----------

